# counter programmieren



## hungriger hugo (21. März 2002)

ich wollte mal wissen wie man sich n counter basteln kann. also quellcode am besten mit beschreibung und so das ich den auch grafisch unterlegen kann und vielleicht auch die schriftart der zahlen bestimmen kann.

also ich will nich wissen wo es counter umsonst gibt!!!


----------



## dave_ (21. März 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?forumid=71 ...

und suchfunktion


----------



## DarkSummer (21. März 2002)

```
<?
  $datei = fopen("counter.txt","r+");
  $counterstand = fgets($datei, 10);
  if($counterstand == "")
    {
    $counterstand = 0;
    }
  $counterstand++;
  echo "<font face=\"verdana\">$counterstand</font>";
  rewind($datei);
  fwrite($datei, $counterstand);
  fclose($datei);
  ?>
```

das isn ganz einfacher da wo ich dir den font gestzt hab kannste die schriftart bestimmen


----------



## hungriger hugo (27. März 2002)

thx

jez will ich nur noch wissen wie man zB: einen hintergrund für den counter bestimmt (irgendson pic).


----------



## dave_ (28. März 2002)

einen hintergrund ?
das ist html, ne grafik als hintergrund ner tabelle .. background=deinpic.jpg

...
falls du balken meinst: du hast ja immer prozentangaben- also zB
punkt1: 45%
punkt2: 10%
punkt3: 20%
punkt4: 25%

diese werte sind in einer variable gespeichert- zB $prozent.

nu mach einfach folgendes: <img src=\"urlzudeinempic.jpg\" width=\"$prozent\">


----------

